# Audi TT Brake Upgrade



## DILLIGAF Racing (Jan 14, 2002)

Is all the upgrade basically just the TT carriers and bigger pads/rotors? What size are the rear brakes on the TT?


----------



## miked197474 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (DILLIGAF Racing)*

how much does the tt brake upgrade cost from the audi stealership?


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (miked197474)*

moved to brakes forum


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (AxeAngel)*

In the UK Audi TT carriers are about £80 each.
You can also get the bits from a VW dealers, as they use the same 312x25mm brakes on the Golf 4 Motion.
You cant really use the bigger rear disks of a TT and there is no point anyway.


----------



## miked197474 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

anyone have the part #'s needed to do the upgrade?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (miked197474)*

There are three different lots of carriers you can use, all different numbers, all the same part, just painted different colours...
There are ones used in the Golf 4-Motion which are a plain metal carrier and they are 4B0 615 125A,
The TT ones are painted in a Grey/Silver colour and are 8N0 615 125, 
And the Golf 337 ones are painted red and are 1J0 615 125.
From memory the red ones are the cheapest, or they are in the UK.
They will all fit using the calipers as used on cars with 288mm front disks like the 1.8T, even late Mk3 VR6.
The part number for the TT 312x25mm disks is 8N0 615 301A


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

Do you know what size the rear rotors are on a GTI? if I am going to get the fronts upgraded, I would like to do the rears.


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (DILLIGAF Racing)*

The rear disks are usually 232x9mm (9.13") on a Mk4, these are the same as on a 2wd TT, only the 4wd TT has the bigger brakes.
I dont think you can use the TT rear disks, as they dont fit on the same, but have given you the part numbers of the the brakes off a 337, which are 256x22mm (10.1") vented rear disks.
The part numbers are as follows...
Calliper Left 8N0 615 423C
Calliper Right 8N0 615 424C
Carriers X2 8N0 615 425B
Disks X2 8N0 615 601B
Pads 1J0 615 451C
There is not much point in doing it, as the rears are more than powerfull enough, and are good enough for Audi to leave on the 2wd TT which have 312x25mm fronts.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

Ok, thanks


----------



## moonturban (May 26, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (DILLIGAF Racing)*

http://www.ecstuning.com has all the kits for vw and audi's


----------



## jazziTT (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (DILLIGAF Racing)*

I'm buying a Stoptech (big brake) kit for my TT. I would like to put the TT front calipers and rotors on my wife's '99 Bug. Will they swap?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (jazziTT)*

Depends on what brakes are on the Bug... 
What engine has it got the 2.0L or the 1.8T?
Aslong as they are the 288x25mm ones then you only need to change the carriers for the TT ones, just like on a Mk4 Golf 1.8T.
If you have smaller disks like the 280x22mm ones, then you will have to get some different hubs off a 1.8T, as you cant take the carriers off the other ones.
What size are the brakes you are getting for the TT?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

How about the OEM Brembo front brake parts? Will they fit a Jetta 1.8T?
What parts do I need to have a factory install?
dust boots, calipers, carriers, disks, pads?
parts numbers?
Do the OEM Seat Brembo's come X-drilled from factory?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

What ones are you talking about?
The Ibiza Cupra 'R' Brembos are for 4 lug cars, and these disks definately arent cross drilled.
And the most of the Leon Cupra 'R' are getting the TT 312x25mm brakes, I think it is an optional extra for the Brembos.
I only have the part number for the Ibiza Brembos, the Leon 'R' is quite new and havent managed to get them yet.
If your car is a 1.8T then it should have the 288x25mm brakes, and you might aswell just do the TT upgrade, you only need new carriers.
If you do definately want Brembos, then I can sort you out with a way of using them with Audi TT disks.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

An article from VWvortex.
_From article:_
quote:[HR][/HR]As is usual with vehicles created by SEAT Sport, the brake system has been developed directly from experience gained in competition. The front brakes feature highly effective – and highly visible – bright red four piston Brembo brake calipers with ventilated 320 mm discs, while there are 256 mm ventilated discs at the rear. This exceptional braking system enjoys a high resistance to fading and guarantees the shortest possible braking distances.
[HR][/HR]​What are the stock specs on a Jetta 1.8T - front/rear disc diameter?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Seat Leon Cupra R
stock front: 312X25
optional OEM Brembo: 323x28
stock rear: 256x22
Will these clear a rim with an OFF 38?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

The newest VWvortex article.
_Important material:_
quote:[HR][/HR]Spectacular, large diameter Brembo discs are available as an *option*, with red four-pot calipers highly visible through larger, more elegant wheel rims.[HR][/HR]​Slightly peeking out at onlookers! Lovely white Brembo name with GranTurismo symbol!!!








I assume if you going to wear front Brembo's you might as well use Brembo pads front and rear?!?!?
As you can tell from my enthusiasm, I've been waiting for this moment for a very long time. Since my rear rotors and pads needs cutting and replacing, respectably, I might as well replace the rear's with the Seat Leon Cupra R and throw in the front Brembo's while at it.
I assume b/c these are OEM that they have the dust boots and the protective measures so owners do not need to recondition the rotors and calipers on an annual basis.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

You can configure your Seat Leon Cupra R @ Seat of Germany.
BREMBO-Bremsanlage+LM: 2.800,00 Euro's
Note: Price includes rims and tires
I'm betting with all the great shops in Europe the price for the compete front brake kit is roughly 1.000 Euro or less. And the rear brake kit from the stock Seat Leon should not cost much.
Just to tease you guys.










[Modified by 2001Bora, 11:21 AM 7-12-2002]


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What are the stock specs on a Jetta 1.8T - front/rear disc diameter?[HR][/HR]​The fronts on your car should be 288x25mm, and the rears are 232x9mm
We cant really get the Leon Brembo front brakes in the UK yet, as we havent even got the car yet!
If you want to do the normal Cupra R conversion its just Audi TT 312x25mm fronts, with the 256x20mm rears off a Golf 337. And that will fit inside 16" wheels.
I dont think there is any need to go bigger than the 232x9mm rear brakes on a front wheel drive car, there is more than enough power to lock the wheels, the 2wd TT still only has the 232x9mm rears.
If you do go for the Brembos the cost of replacment disks and pads will be stuiply high, and the parts will need to be specially ordered in. Where as if you went for the 312x25mm brakes parts are easily obtainable and at good prices.
I know the prices for the Ibiza Cupra Brembo brakes, the disks are £98 a pair, and pads are £55.23


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

I am in touch with a Mexican dealer; once the Leon Cupra R hits (end of summer) the Mexican Seat dealers, I will have a better idea and a huge step closer to anyone in the US on getting these on a US Jetta.
I definitely need the Brembo's b/c I'm considering a few other mods within two years; VWR 6-spd, VWR LSD, and APR Stage III. I think for a car creating ~290 hp should require stopping power and what a better kit than an OEM Brembo one.


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

What about the brakes off the Golf R32?
I have seen photos, but never managed to get the actual details....
I would guess these are going to be similar to the ones they are putting on the Leon 'R'
The main difference seems to be the callipers are Blue and not Red.
If you cant wait for the Leon to come out there is allways another way, I think it should be possible to use the Brembo callipers off the Ibiza with Audi TT disks, might only need a few tiny mods to clear the slightly bigger disks.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

Rears from the R32 may be a problem considering that the R32 has 4Motion meaning the rear is IRS. I think the rears would not be a direct fit which is the same issue with the TT180/225 Quattro's.
The Leon Cupra R however is a FWD with rear torsional beam (aka fancy name for rear axle) just like the US Jetta.
The Brembo kit and the stock rear's on the Leon Cupra R should swap in perfectly; however you must have 17" or bigger rims.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are three different lots of carriers you can use, all different numbers, all the same part, just painted different colours...
There are ones used in the Golf 4-Motion which are a plain metal carrier and they are 4B0 615 125A,
The TT ones are painted in a Grey/Silver colour and are 8N0 615 125, 
And the Golf 337 ones are painted red and are 1J0 615 125.
From memory the red ones are the cheapest, or they are in the UK.
They will all fit using the calipers as used on cars with 288mm front disks like the 1.8T, even late Mk3 VR6.
The part number for the TT 312x25mm disks is 8N0 615 301A
[HR][/HR]​Do you have a close-up pic of the Silver ones (audi tt)?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rears from the R32 may be a problem considering that the R32 has 4Motion meaning the rear is IRS. [HR][/HR]​I was only on about the front brakes...
quote:[HR][/HR]the stock rear's on the Leon Cupra R should swap in perfectly[HR][/HR]​These are the same ones as they have put on the Golf 337 (Aniversary)
About the silver TT callipers... They are more Grey than Silver, and do look a bit boring, I think they are painted Grey so they are easier to keep clean rather than look nice!


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

I missed that small line regarding the 337 rears... they are probably colored the same way red as the Leon Cupra R rear's?
So what comprises of the complete 337 rear's? Carriers, rotors, calipers, dust boots?
Does the 337 rear's share parts with the stock rear's from a Jetta or must everything be yanked out and swapped?
Any problems running 337 rear's with stock Jetta fronts for a few months?
How much would a complete 337 rear kit cost? Does Brembo make any X-drill rotor replacement for that 337 rear's?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

Patience people. The answer is coming soon.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=396529
I'm just waiting on the carriers from Porsche and we may have a winner.


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (2001Bora)*

2001BORA - info on 337 rear brakes - in the mkiv forum where it doesn't belong
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=428620
Been researching this one myself and will be happy to pass on info as I get it. IM me.


----------



## TomMM (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

Just a quick question about the TT brake upgrade. Do you use the tt/4motion/337 pads with the original 1.8t calipers? Or use 1.8t pads?
Thanks


----------



## tcrboravr6 (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (TomMM)*

go to http://www.parts4vws.com and get the kit there. you use the tt cariers, and rotors. use your stock pads. but the kits comes with pad for it. very easy swap. they also sell the kit for the 2.0L cars. the mk4 vr6 and 1.8t have the same set up. im not sure about the NB though. call the guys at parts4vws they are a huge help. laters.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (tcrboravr6)*

you can also try http://www.ecstuning.com for the TT upgrade.
personally, i'm getting mine from http://www.mattechperformance.com
They currently have a "groupbuy" for the Autotech brakes for only $425. (they come slotted AND cross-drilled, which is what i wanted.)
edit: bad spelling




[Modified by VR6 Kid, 10:50 PM 8-1-2002]


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (VR6 Kid)*

i'm not dissing...but the matchperformance site doesn't really navigate that well.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (doN_R6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm not dissing...but the matchperformance site doesn't really navigate that well. [HR][/HR]​yeah, it's a pretty new website and i believe is still under construction, but so long as the prices/service are good and it's legit, that's all that i'm really concerned about. i believed the site is owned by a fellow vortexer. can't recall his name off hand though


----------



## TomMM (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (Andrew Ensom)*

Just wondered if anyone knew whether or not the 337 pads will fit the standard 1.8t calipers?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Brake Upgrade (TomMM)*

TT brake upgrade kit price breakdown, any one of these pieces can be bought seperately.
Plain TT upgrade kit (everything you need with plain rotors) $365.00
Slotted & cadmium plated rotors TT upgrade kit $485.00
TT carriers $125.00 each
TT Rotors (plain) $125.00 a pair
TT rotors (slotted & cadmium plated) $185.00 a set
TT upgrade kits come with carriers, Mintex red box pads & TT carriers, here is a example pic.










[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 3:37 AM 8-1-2002]


----------

